

Nokia is one of the most active Android contributors, and other surprises - ajhai
http://carlodaffara.conecta.it/nokia-is-one-of-the-most-active-android-contributors-and-other-surprises/

======
augustl
Isn't that a slightly misleading title?

Seems like Android uses some code from projects that Nokia has contributed to,
and those libraries are low level OS stuff also used in Meego etc. The title
gives the impression Nokia contributed directly to Android.

------
tytso
The study very strangely excluded the Linux kernel, but included other 3rd
party open source components --- including dbus and the bluetooth stack, to
which Nokia has made contributions.

If they had included the kernel, Nokia would have vanished into the noise. If
they had not included any 3rd party external components, then Nokia wouldn't
have shown up either. In other words, the statistics are they way they are
only because of a very strange choice of what to count and what not to count.
Did someone chose them just so they could make a sensationalistic headline and
grab web hits? You decide...

------
CWIZO
_(many tens of project – included, to my surprise, a full Quake source code…)_

anybody knows why there is Quake in Android? Some hidden easter-egg maybe(I
don't have a android phone)?

------
azakai
Definitely a funny find, but to say

> Nokia is one of the most active Android contributors,

when Nokia contributions are about 1% the size of the most active contributor
(Google) (and they are far less than 1% of the total contributions) is a
misdirection.

(And, as the article states, they aren't Nokia contributions to Android, but
to open source in general, that ends up being used, among other places, in
Android.)

------
rmoriz
~0.7% of the commits were from Nokia.

What shows this?

Android is Google. Google is Android. Google decides.

------
shareme
Nokia was actively considering android for about 14 months so its not
surprising that there would be code commits from Nokia.

Although, internal politics had its impact certainly the obstacle of getting
Nokia mobile services such as Maps, etc on android was the final no vote of
going with android.

~~~
sho_hn
That's not the reason why there is code written by Nokia employees in the
Android source tree (as the article points out, by the way). The reason is
that Nokia has become a significant contributor to the Linux kernel (e.g.
UBIFS, drivers for TI SoCs, ...) and some Linux userspace projects (e.g. bluez
and D-Bus) following the acquisition of Trolltech (Qt has a significant
presence on Linux, obviously) and their Maemo and MeeGo Linux-based mobile
operating system efforts. And a lot of that stuff is sitting in the Android
source tree, and some of it is also in actual use in Android production system
images.

OTOH I'm not aware of any Nokia contributions to the Android-exclusive parts
of the Android source tree.

